# Accucraft SP #9(& #8)



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Are they here yet? Anybody got one? I paid for mine already.


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

It would appear not.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Get your lawn chair and sit by the front walk waiting for the UPS guy!


----------



## Anthony Duarte (Dec 27, 2007)

Pete Comely emailed me and said they're getting ready to ship them across the ocean.
They should be here soon.
I think we'll hear as soon they're on the water.


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

That is good news for you guys.


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

They have already crossed the water and are through customs. I should have my shipment Friday or Saturday, as they have already left Union City. 

Jonathan/EMW


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

According to Accucraft and Fedex tracking number, they were shipped Monday and delivery for me is Friday. Whoop. By the way, if you didn't order one, look at the prices now. Everything has gone up over 25%.


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I got mine. Came today. I unpacked it and everything looks good. I was out most of today so I plan to test run it romorrow and post pics. I just know you can't wait.







And I have apparently already made $500 on my investment. It's as good as gold and silver.


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

That sounds fine. Looking forward to the pictures/video.


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Well John, in just since the time this thread started SILVER has LOST over 25% of it's value....... I think your about right on that


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

I will have the #9 at the SEGRS in Dalton, GA next weekend running on the live steam track. 
As well as the following weekend at the Ontario Convention Center, Southern California. 
Then in Kansas City at the Nationals in June.


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is my brief review of the engine. I took it out to the local club's elevated track this morning for a test run. After doing all the things you do to a new engine, I lit the fire. Pressure came up and it seemed to run just fine. So let me say this first of all. This is a beautiful engine. Well done and engineered with lots of detail. 

Unfortunately, on mine the drivers are narrow gauged so the engine found a few spots where the rail was wide and wedged in between the rails. None of my other engines do this so I have to find a way to widen the gauge on the flanged drivers at least. They are just too far off. Anyone know an easy way to do this? All the other wheels, the pony truck and the tender are in gauge perfectly. Since I couldn't get a smooth run with this problem, no video today. Sorry.

I am an old SP modeler, so I know how SP engines are lettered and I have at least three of the SP narrow gauge books on this subject. The lettering on this locomotive is just not correct other than the engine number. All the cab lettering detail is missing which goes below the number. The gallons designation that goes below the number on the rear of the tender is missing also. Then there is that bright red number board on the smoke box front. Maybe they did that at some time on the narrow gauge, but I can find no pictures of it. It looks like a Chinese engine with that red plate All the ones I see the number plate is black with white or silver number on it. I have found no one that has SP narrow gauge decals in this scale. Does anyone know where to find some so I can fix the lettering?

Other than these few things, everything mechanical seemd to be working just fine including the water pump in the tender. But the narrow drivers thing is a show stopper for me. That needs to be fixed even if I have to send it back.


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok girls and boys, I went to the nearest O'Reilly auto parts and found a gear puller that looked like it would work and got the drivers in gauge. Whoop. It was a chore as they are really pressed on that axle tight. I was afraid I would ruin or bend them. I had to remove them both but that was easy. The middle blind driver tire is wider than the flanged ones so it isn't a problem. If you find you have to do this be really careful. I put the pony trucks in gauge at the same time even though they weren't off that much. Tender is ok. So now I am ready for another test run, perhaps tomorrow. 

There are three of these in the Houston area now. I just found out the other #9 has a bent cab, so it will probably have to be sent back or at least the cab replaced. The #8 hasn't been unpacked yet. 

Just as an add, while I was testing mine at the track out at Zube Park, the wind was blowing like it has been for three or four weeks now. I had unpacked my new red combine and a Bachman box car but while I ran the engine for the first time I just left them in the yard. When I got back both had blown over and the combine landed on the ground. Broke off the bolster screw and the truck fell off. So now I get to drill out the remains of the screw and replace it. More fun.

Hope you have better luck than we are down here.


----------



## Steve Shyvers (Jan 2, 2008)

John, 

I admire your determination to resolve the wheel gauge problem. It's an inspiration for the rest of us. Sorry about the new red combine. Also an Accucraft? 

Steve


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes Steve, it's one of the new Accucraft combines. Fortunately I didn't see any other damage. I can fix the truck pretty easy. I am just suprised at how delicate the truck bolster screw is that it would break off.


----------



## Ding Dong (Sep 27, 2010)

After reading of you trials and tribulations John, I can't help wonder at the nerve of Accucraft in raising their prices rather than their quality. I know their after market service is excellent, but still, you'd think they could get it right the first time. 

Rob Meadows


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

QC. Obviously they don't have the people over in China to oversee every model put together. You get that anywhere though. Think about cars for one instance. Even new cars have QC issues from the factory and those cost way more than your average Live Steam gauge1 model. The good thing about our models is the ability to take them apart and do the repairs ourselves if necessary, and if not it sounds as though Accucraft will right it, for up to a year for free and then still help you out for the cost of parts. At least that is what I am told. This could be an exaggeration. 

Accucraft did not raise prices merely because they could, but probably because they had no choice. They are after all, a business out for profit, and if there is no profit then we don't get small scale steamers at a more reasonable price then some other brands out there.

Now, asking such a steep price for a model which uses Die-Cast parts is entirely another story.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Posted By iceclimber on 08 May 2011 05:58 AM 

The good thing about our models is the ability to take them apart and do the repairs ourselves if necessary, and if not it sounds as though Accucraft will right it, for up to a year for free and then still help you out for the cost of parts. 


YES WE CAN!
BUT, spending $3000, $4000, $5000 for a model WE SHOULD NOT HAVE TO DO ANY FIXING.
HOWEVER, we keep buying them and putting up with it.
Strange isn't it!
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

I agree that we should not have to either. Seems as though accucraft has the ball in their court though.


----------



## Ding Dong (Sep 27, 2010)

The point is Jerimiah, Accucraft engines used to be relatively cheap, so one could justify the lack of quality for an inexpensive engine and having to work on it oneself. But now with their prices rising so high, that tradeoff is getting harder to justify. A problem should be an exception, not the rule. You're starting to get up into the Aster range now, and although they have the odd issue or two, it's no where in the range of problems of Accucraft. I was at a friend's track the other day and he was having problems with his new Mason Bogie. 
It will be interesting to see if you feel the same way when you take delivery of your K4. I hope for your sake, you are one of the lucky ones. 

Rob Meadows


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

I am no longer getting an AML K4.


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Guys I read your comments about Accucraft and agree they need to work on quality control all the time. It's a never ending quest. But......if you want an SP narrow gauge engine where do you go? This is the only game in town. And the engine is beautiful. It just has a couple of flaws that can be easily fixed but overall it's a fine product. Next on the agenda as I read other posts on here is the EBT mike. Has anyone else made a live steam one? No of course not. I would love to have one of those too......but am running out of shelf space. lol. So I guess I will just have to admire someone elses. Asters next engine is a Challenger. It will cost 15k. And it too will probably have some teething problems. It's live steam. That's just part of the hobby.

But to get back to the subject. I ran my #9 today for an extended period and it seems to be working fine now. Put a small train behind it and it handled it well. Next is to install the RC now that it is running ok. Stay tuned. I can't get the rc stuff until Monday. Looking at the tender, I think everything will have to fit in the cab, but it seems to have plenty of room. Meanwhile, back to fixing the combine.


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

John, Where did you hear a price of 15K for the Challenger? Last I heard was 12,500. ???


----------



## steam8hack (Feb 11, 2008)

Posted By JEFF RUNGE on 08 May 2011 11:42 AM 
John, Where did you hear a price of 15K for the Challenger? Last I heard was 12,500. ??? 


It's Aster new pricing for all Aster out of Japan. +$2500 to cover radiation protection suit because all new Aster's glow in the dark. 

Vincent


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By steam8hack on 08 May 2011 12:35 PM 
Posted By JEFF RUNGE on 08 May 2011 11:42 AM 
John, Where did you hear a price of 15K for the Challenger? Last I heard was 12,500. ??? 


It's Aster new pricing for all Aster out of Japan. +$2500 to cover radiation protection suit because all new Aster's glow in the dark. 

Vincent

Vincent
That statement is highly inappropriate. I am sure that the topic of radiation is not a humorous one in the region of Japan that was impacted. There are many having to deal with the situation at hand in Japan effecting what was their families, homes, jobs, food supplies, daily routines, along health risks due to a tragedy (4 killed and 7 seriously injured at the power plant among the massive casualties). I do not believe Aster appreciates you making light of the struggle both for them and their fellow citizens. I know I do not having a son in Japan. 


As of this date:



• A total of 130,904 people were in shelters around the country following the disaster, the National Police Agency said


• 136,000 people living within 30 km of the Fukushima Daiichi nuclear complex, but outside the 20-km radius, have been advised by the government to also consider leaving 


• A total of 12,485 households in the north were without electricity Tohuku Electric Power Co said
• At least 79,000 households in five prefectures were without running water, the Health Ministry said


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Thank you Charles... 
Ah, these glowing Asters... 
http://cgi.ebay.de/LGB-ASTER-GG1-Pe...leisenbahnen&hash=item41593825d4#ht_695wt_894 
Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

I agree with Charles. One of the things I really enjoy about this forum is that it is clean and there is very little in the way of personal attacks. This is a forum I could allow my children to read, if they could understand all the jargon.


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Still waiting to hear where John got his pricing information......


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

I just made it up Jeff. lol. The $12.5 is for a kit. After you pay someone to build it it will probably be in that neighborhood. I understand there will be no factory built ones available. My SP #9 came completely assembled and ready to run from the 'factory'. Hey we all know you guys are Aster nuts. So what's going on over there? Been to any big steamups lately? Do you make Dr. Rivets? Can you send some rain over here, everything is burning up. It hasn't rained here in Katy for at least two months and counting and practically every county in Texas has a burn ban on. Steve still has his steamups everymonth. Our next big event is the Memorial day weekend steamup at Zube Park. Are you coming?


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

John, looks like I may make it down your way in July, and I have Dr. Rivets on my schedule, I haven't been to his meet in a few years. Zube Park is looking nice! You guys did some nice work out there! With the burn ban, do you guys have to get an exemption permit to have a steam up??? Hehe Well hope you get some rain soon, in the mean time don't burn anything down. And kick Steve for me, maybe he'll remember to call me back.


----------

